# Wapme, T-mobile - interessante Telefonate



## Falk (25 August 2005)

Aufgrund meiner Beschwerde (FAX) über einen Posten "WAPME ... *Genutzte Angebote NN,NN EUR*" rief mich Wapme zurück.

*Wapme* behauptet, daß ich zahlen müsste. Wer mein Vertragspartner sei, dürfe man mir nicht sagen. "Shortpay" sei nicht der Anbieter.

Als ich erkläre, daß ich nicht zahlen würde, behauptet Wapme, daß man ja beweisen könne, daß ich Angebote genutzt hätte. Wie das ginge, konnte man mir nicht sagen, den Anbieter nur nennen, wenn ich meine Rechnung einreiche.

T-Mobile würde den strittigen Betrag einklagen und müßte die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung nicht beweisen, ich müßte beweisen, daß die Forderung nicht berechtigt ist. (Kann ich sogar  :lol: )

Der offensichtlich überforderte Wapme-MA und ich drehten uns 30Min. ohne Ergebnis im Kreise....

Das Telefonat mit *T-Mobile* war viel kürzer und aufschlußreicher:

Ich erklärte nur, daß ich nicht zahlen wolle. Mir wurde eklärt, ich hätte einen *Adult Chat* gebucht. Aufgrund meiner Empörung darüber hielt der Mitarbeiter Rücksprache mit seinem Vorgesetzten. 
Danach war er richtig gut gelaunt. Auf seine Worte "Wapme" und "Abo" hätte der Vorgesetzte laut gelacht und nur "Rechnung kürzen", "Verbraucherzentrale" und "Sammelklage anschließen" gesagt. Das "komme im Moment öfter vor".

Na gut, wenn T-Mobile das sagt, muß ich es wohl so machen  0 

Gruß,
Falk
P.S.: Die zwei, die versuchen, per PN "Rat in Sachen Handydialer" von mir zu suchen, müssen schon ein wenig früher aufstehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Auf seine Worte "Wapme" und "Abo" hätte der Vorgesetzte laut gelacht und nur "Rechnung kürzen", "Verbraucherzentrale" und *"Sammelklage anschließen"* gesagt.


und er sagte Jehova...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Falk (25 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön, daß manche Reflexe so zuverlässig funktionieren   

Aber, um im Kontext zu bleiben: "Sie war es, sie war es... ähhm er war es, er war es" (Der T-mobile-Mann).

Gruß,
Falk


----------



## dotshead (25 August 2005)

Falk,

von dir als altem Juramailer,  hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass du dem T-Mobile-Männchen, das mit der Sammelklage schon um die Ohren gehauen hättest. 

Grüße aus ME nach BO

Dots


----------



## Captain Picard (25 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, daß manche Reflexe so zuverlässig funktionieren
> Aber, um im Kontext zu bleiben: "Sie war es, sie war es... ähhm er war es, er war es" (Der T-mobile-Mann).


klar   , es sollte ja auch nur aufzeigen, dass auch  ein Vorgesetzter bei der T-Com nicht so ganz firm 
in Rechtsfragen ist.
Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen die Mitarbeiter
 beider Unternehmen intensiv mit dem Thema  konfrontiert werden..(und der Vorgesetze wohl schon mehr als 
einmal damit konfrontiert wurde, sonst hätte er wohl kaum so reagiert...) 

cp


----------



## Falk (25 August 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Falk,
> 
> von dir als altem Juramailer,  hätte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass du dem T-Mobile-Männchen, das mit der Sammelklage schon um die Ohren gehauen hättest.
> Dots


Hallo,
ja, das waren manchmal lustige Zeiten....

Aber das hätte unser herzliches Einvernehmen getrübt.

Gruß nach ME,
Falk (Woran hast Du mich erkannt  0 ?)


----------



## dotshead (25 August 2005)

Falk,

das wäre OT. Aber du hattest hier mal nen Link gesetzt ich glaube wg. dem Klingelton, wo dein voller Name erwähnt war. 

Grüße nach BO

Dots


----------



## Falk (25 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ansonsten denke ich mal, dass in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen die Mitarbeiter beider Unternehmen intensiv mit dem Thema  konfrontiert werden..(und der Vorgesetze wohl schon mehr als
> einmal damit konfrontiert wurde, sonst hätte er wohl kaum so reagiert...)


Das denke ich auch: Der Wapme-MA erzählte mir zunächst, ich hätte landk*rte.de besucht, hatte einen falschen "Zugangscode", eine falsche Zeit und eine falsche Nummer.

Der T-mobile-Mann hat übrigens eine Formulierung gebraucht, die hier wohl gelöscht worden wäre.

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Wenn ich richtig lese: T-Mobile wird keine Gelder an Wapme zahlen? ("Rechnung kürzen"). Wie soll Wapme dann "land*arte.**" bezahlen?
Das wird auf jeden Fall noch sehr lustig.
Ich habe meine Rechnung bei E+ auch einfach gekürzt (mit entsprechender Erklärung), es ist bisher nichts passiert.
Wenn das hier jetzt alle machen, wird es richtig eng für die [edit]
Rene

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert
modaction _


----------



## Falk (25 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich richtig lese: T-Mobile wird keine Gelder an Wapme zahlen?


Weiß ich nicht.


> ("Rechnung kürzen").


Ich soll meine T-mobile-Rechnung kürzen.


> Das wird auf jeden Fall noch sehr lustig.
> Ich habe meine Rechnung bei E+ auch einfach gekürzt (mit entsprechender Erklärung), es ist bisher nichts passiert.
> Wenn das hier jetzt alle machen, wird es richtig eng für die.
> Rene


Das fürchte ich auch


----------

